# Maillots de México



## navajose (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Primero me presento brevemente. Soy un biker español. Mi mujer que es mejicana también es biker. Vivimos en Madrid. El caso es que estaremos de vacaciones en México las próximas tres semanas. Nos encantaría encontrar alguna tienda en la zona del distrito federal donde vendan ropa biker con decoración de motivos mejicanos o del equipo de México. Nos hace ilusión tener equipación de México para nuestras rodadas en España. Hemos buscado por Internet, pero no hemos encontrado nada en las webs de las tiendas de México, por lo menos en Internet. En viajes anteriores vistamos alguna tienda en la zona de satélite, pero solo encontramos ropa en plan marcas gringas, y no es eso lo que buscamos. Bueno, si alguien nos puede aconsejar sobre donde buscar, estaríamos muy agradecidos.

Felices rodadas


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Busca en facebook a Shirtfactory, estan aqui en el DF y hacen jerseys sobre pedido y tienen diseños propios, entre ellos algunos con motivos verdeblancorojos como este:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¡ Viva México !!! cab.... ajúaaa*



navajose said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Primero me presento brevemente. Soy un biker español. Mi mujer que es mejicana también es biker. Vivimos en Madrid. El caso es que estaremos de vacaciones en México las próximas tres semanas. Nos encantaría encontrar alguna tienda en la zona del distrito federal donde vendan ropa biker con decoración de motivos mejicanos o del equipo de México. Nos hace ilusión tener equipación de México para nuestras rodadas en España. Hemos buscado por Internet, pero no hemos encontrado nada en las webs de las tiendas de México, por lo menos en Internet. En viajes anteriores vistamos alguna tienda en la zona de satélite, pero solo encontramos ropa en plan marcas gringas, y no es eso lo que buscamos. Bueno, si alguien nos puede aconsejar sobre donde buscar, estaríamos muy agradecidos.
> 
> Felices rodadas


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola buen mensaje , para que a muchos se nos quite lo mam.........

Así es la vida , muchos ( no todos ..) aquí en México siempre buscamos ropa de ciclismo europea principalmente italiana y francesa y ya de a perdis algo de USA (made in Taiwan-China o de algún paraíso maquilero ja ja ja )

Les recomiendo estas marcas mexicanas :

Ropa Deportiva RARAMURI.- El mundo es tuyo, exploralo!

yapur sports wear : [email protected]

Seguramente en la zona de San Pablo en el D.F. encontrarán ropa de ciclismo con motivos mexicanos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Si van a rodar, también pueden buscar en el Ajusco, hay varias tiendas ahí y quizás encuentren lo que están buscando.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -
> Les recomiendo estas marcas mexicanas :
> 
> Ropa Deportiva RARAMURI.- El mundo es tuyo, exploralo!
> ...


Otro voto por Raramuri.

Yo tengo un rompevientos que uso sobre y fuera de la bici, lo doblo, lo lavo, lo seco, etc y esta como nuevo despues de 4 anios.

Tambien tengo unos shorts Raramuri que particularmente el ajuste no me viene del todo bien, pero el short en si esta muy bien fabricado y ha aguantado de todo.

Y aunque es mas caro y completamente no relacionado con el ciclismo, tambien pueden comprar el jersey de la Seleccion Mexicana de Futbol (o algun equipo tipicamente mexicano como las Chivas, Pumas UNAM, Tigres de la UANL, etc.). En particular el jersey anterior de la seleccion Mexicana viene bien para ciclismo pues el corte es ajustado y no flapea mucho con el viento.

La unica pega es que no tiene cierres, ni bolsillos.... pero a veces agarro jerseys de futbol en barata. Vienen bien para ciclismo y usualmente mas baratos. A lo mejor no vale mucho si son de los que usan el clasico maillot.


----------



## navajose (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola,

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras indicaciones. Miraremos por alguna tienda a ver si hay suerte. La camiseta negra de la selección mejicana me gusta mucho.
Sobre lo de rodar en México, nos encantaría. Pero esta vez vamos con una agenda muy apretada y con la intención de viajar por el país. No nos llevaremos equipación, ni bicis. No hemos buscado como está el tema de alquilar bicicletas en el área del DF, ni excursiones guiadas, y ya salimos para allí. Así que lo dejaremos para otro viaje y pediré ayuda y consejo en este foro. Recuerdo que por satélite vi algún folleto de alguna agencia que organizaba salidas por el Ajusco, en Internet no he encontrado nada en una primera búsqueda.

Si se animan a visitar Madrid y montar en bici por allí, pueden buscar en foromtb por navajose y Gaby-mex, que estaremos encantados de hacer de guías para ilustres visitantes de México.

Sean felices.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

a rodar que este mundo se va a acabar.


----------

